# Teurer Spaß: Die kostspieligsten In-Game-Güter in MMOGs



## MaxFalkenstern (25. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Teurer Spaß: Die kostspieligsten In-Game-Güter in MMOGs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Teurer Spaß: Die kostspieligsten In-Game-Güter in MMOGs


----------



## PostalDude83 (25. Dezember 2011)

bescheuert.


----------



## hockomat (25. Dezember 2011)

also manche leute haben tasächlich mal voll einem am deckel es gibt genug menschen in armut und hungerleidend und da kaufen sich leute für 330.000 dollar ne raumstation in nem spiel omg davon kannste nen dorf in africa warscheinlich 2 jahre ernähren


----------



## steel2000 (25. Dezember 2011)

Es ist eine Frage der Perspektive.
- Aus der Sicht eines Mieters ist es unverständlich, weshalb man sich eine Villa mit Pool und Hubschrauberlandeplatz kaufen muss.
- Aus der Sicht eines Urlaubers auf Balkonien ist es unverständlich, weshalb es bei anderen unbedingt eine Weltreise sein muss.
- Aus der Sicht eines Kleinwagenbesitzes ist es unverständlich, weshalb sich jemand einen Sportwagen zulegen muss.
- Aus Sicht eines Hungernden ist es unverständlich, weshalb mancher Dinge wie Zigaretten, Computerspiele oder eine CD braucht.

Für unsereins können eben 250.000 Eure genauso viel Geld wie für andere 25 Euro sein. Und jener mit der Raumstation betrachtet es schließlich als Geldanklage - abseits der, möglicherweise seiner Ansicht nach, unsicheren Aktienkurse.
(Hoffentlich klang das jetzt nicht allzu oberlehrerhaft…)


----------



## matze214 (25. Dezember 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> also manche leute haben tasächlich mal voll einem am deckel es gibt genug menschen in armut und hungerleidend und da kaufen sich leute für 330.000 dollar ne raumstation in nem spiel omg davon kannste nen dorf in africa warscheinlich 2 jahre ernähren


 
was interessiert mich ein Dorf in Afrika wenn ich soviel geld hätte würd ich das auch nicht in ein afrikanisches dorf investieren also bitte xD das würde niemand machen naja außer vlt du


----------



## Stancer (25. Dezember 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> also manche leute haben tasächlich mal voll einem am deckel es gibt genug menschen in armut und hungerleidend und da kaufen sich leute für 330.000 dollar ne raumstation in nem spiel omg davon kannste nen dorf in africa warscheinlich 2 jahre ernähren


 
Solche Kommentare kommen meistens von Leuten, die selber noch nie etwas gespendet haben.

Warum sollen eigentlich immer die Reichen spenden ? Klar, weil denen tut es ja nicht weh.

Aber das gleiche Spiel könnte man auch bei Jedermann machen. Wer braucht den ganzen Technik Schnickschnack eigentlich wirklich, den wir Zuhause so rumliegen haben und muss es jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone sein und muss es dann immer ein teures Iphone sein ?

Würde es uns umbringen einfach ein 3 Jahre altes Smartphone zu kaufen und dieses weitere 5 Jahre zu benutzen ? Vermutlich nicht.
Aber leider leben wir in einer Neidgesellschaft, wo jemand der kein neues Smartphone in der Tasche, und keinen grossen Flatscreen Zuhause hat also Loser gilt mit dem man am besten nichts zu tun haben will !

Ich selber spende nichts, weil ich ein geizhals bin und ich fest davon ausgehe, das wenn es mir schlecht gehen würde mir auch niemand helfen würde !
Menschen sind halt A-löcher und die Welt ist keine bunte Zauberwelt, wo sich alle lieb haben !


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. Dezember 2011)

soviel geld für spiele auszugeben ist echt krank.


----------



## d00mfreak (25. Dezember 2011)

Beim Eve-Online Titan sollte man vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, dass das Teil eigentlich nicht legal verkauft werden kann. Wenn das der Titan ist, den ich kenne, dann wurde der von einem Spieler geklaut, der seinem langjährigen Allianzkameraden vorgab mit dem Titan nur mal kurz fliegen zu wollen. Der Erlös aus dem Verkauf wurde in ein neues Auto investiert.

Und das Schiff wird nicht von einzelnen Spielern alleine gebaut, sondern ist praktisch Allianzbesitz (Allianz = Zusammenschluss aus bis zu mehreren Tausend Spielern). Dementsprechend hat ein einzelner "Käufer" alleine mit dem Ding keinen Spaß, da es eine Flotte braucht, die im Idealfall aus mehreren hundert Spielern besteht, um seine Stärken auszuspielen. Ohne so eine Flotte ist so ein Titan so in etwa das selbe wie ein Mensch gegen einen Bienenschwarm - klar, er wird ein paar Schiffchen (Bienen) zerklatschen, aber am Schluss ist es der Titan, der platzt - 7600$ im Arsch. Würde bekannt, dass ein einzelner Spieler so einen Titan besitzt - er könnte ihn nicht einsetzen, ohne quasi mit seinem sofortigen Verlust bestraft zu werden.


----------



## Kristian (25. Dezember 2011)

Das Wichtigste und Teuerste wurde bereits im Artikel erwähnt. MMOs kosten in erster Linie Zeit! Anders als beim lieben Geld hat wirklich jeder Mensch nur eine begrenzte Menge davon. Deshalb kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Menschen, die das nötige Geld dafür haben, sich wertvolle Dinge erkaufen, um Zeit zu sparen.

Über Sinn und Unsinn solcher Begierden in MMOs kann man sich sicherlich streiten, aber das ist für uns Menschen doch nicht unnormal, dass wir uns mit vollkommen unproduktiven Dingen beschäftigen, die nichtmal mehr dazu dienen uns zu entspannen, sondern uns sogar stressen und krank machen.


----------



## AndersEgis (25. Dezember 2011)

*Anders*



Stancer schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare kommen meistens von Leuten, die selber noch nie etwas gespendet haben.
> 
> Warum sollen eigentlich immer die Reichen spenden ? Klar, weil denen tut es ja nicht weh.
> 
> ...


 

Worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus? Die Welt ist vor allem eins, und zwar nicht stabil. 
Sie ist zwar im Moment, richtig erkannt, beschissen und ausbeuterisch. Aber woran liegt das dann bitte. An Geizhälsen. Kein Schwein braucht ein Smartphone und auch keine planetare Megafestung in einem Pc-Game, kein Bankkonto gefüllt mit Kohle, die er im Leben und dem seiner Nachfahren nicht mehr ausgeben kann. Aber sehr wohl Nahrung um zu überleben. Und wenn man zuviel hat und die jemandem in die Schnauze drückt, dann wird der sich bedanken und dir, wenns dir beschissen geht, mit Sicherheit was dafür zurück geben. Falls er denn selbst kein Geizhals ist. Aber einer von 10 Afrikanern wird schon mindestens keiner sein. Außerdem ist Geizhalsigkeit eine ansteckende Krankheit die geheilt werden kann.


----------



## Abianis (26. Dezember 2011)

"Einige Fans halfen sich aus, indem sie (illegal) für horrende Summe Charaktere Dritter erwarben.

Nun, es vestößt ohne Frage gegen die AGB. Aber es ist mitnichten illegal. Was legal und was illegal ist, entscheidet die Legislative und die Judikative.


----------



## BiJay (26. Dezember 2011)

Abianis schrieb:


> "Einige Fans halfen sich aus, indem sie (illegal) für horrende Summe Charaktere Dritter erwarben.
> 
> Nun, es vestößt ohne Frage gegen die AGB. Aber es ist mitnichten illegal. Was legal und was illegal ist, entscheidet die Legislative und die Judikative.


 Den Besitz anderer ohne Erlaubnis zu verkaufen war in meinen Augen schon immer illegal, da meistens der Spielcharakter samt Gegenständen dem MMO Betreiber gehört.


----------



## der-jan (26. Dezember 2011)

also am witzigsten find ich, daß das mit abstand teuerste teil zu nem spiel gehört von dem ich bis jetzt noch nie was gehört habe - was zum henker ist eutropia universum?

geschmeidig ist aber auch die 400 euro knarre die alles im umkreis einer meile auslöscht
so ne waffe wäre ne zeitlang recht witzig bei battlefield 3, ins spiel eintreten und alle anderen sofort auf einen schlag wegbrutseln - daran könnte ich mich bestimmt ne zeitlang beömmeln


----------



## Druv (26. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> also am witzigsten find ich, daß das mit abstand teuerste teil zu nem spiel gehört von dem ich bis jetzt noch nie was gehört habe - was zum henker ist eutropia universum?


 
EU ist ein real cash econemy mmo. da entspricht 10 entropia dollar = 1 US Dollar, man kann geld einzahlen, genauso wie auszahlen. man muss allerdings innerhalb des spiels auch sehr haushalten mit seinem geld. da es da nicht grade auf der strasse liegt. waffen nutzen sich zb irreparabel ab und man braucht irgentwann ersatz und zum jagen braucht man auch immer munition. das ganze spielt in einer riesigen SiFi umgebung.


----------



## der-jan (26. Dezember 2011)

Druv schrieb:


> EU ist ein real cash econemy mmo. da entspricht 10 entropia dollar = 1 US Dollar, man kann geld einzahlen, genauso wie auszahlen. man muss allerdings innerhalb des spiels auch sehr haushalten mit seinem geld. da es da nicht grade auf der strasse liegt. waffen nutzen sich zb irreparabel ab und man braucht irgentwann ersatz und zum jagen braucht man auch immer munition. das ganze spielt in einer riesigen SiFi umgebung.


danke schön
 und wieviele spieler hat das teil? wenn da einer echt mehrere tausend dollar "investiert" muss er ja davon ausgehen, daß es auch ne gewisse anzahl potenzieller kunden gibt...


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> also am witzigsten find ich, daß das mit abstand teuerste teil zu nem spiel gehört von dem ich bis jetzt noch nie was gehört habe - was zum henker ist eutropia universum?
> 
> geschmeidig ist aber auch die 400 euro knarre die alles im umkreis einer meile auslöscht
> so ne waffe wäre ne zeitlang recht witzig bei battlefield 3, ins spiel eintreten und alle anderen sofort auf einen schlag wegbrutseln - daran könnte ich mich bestimmt ne zeitlang beömmeln


 
Das seltsamste ist eher, das ich zwar schon von dem Spiel gehört habe, aber auch nur weil sich da wer was teures gebaut und hingestellt  hat, muss echt nen tolles Ding sein 

Wobei, 400 Euro für ein Smartfone Spiel tun schon weh und irgendwo hört auch auf, man kann nicht alles wegreden mit der Phrase: "Wenn die Leute Spaß dran haben"


----------



## Druv (26. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> danke schön
> und wieviele spieler hat das teil? wenn da einer echt mehrere tausend dollar "investiert" muss er ja davon ausgehen, daß es auch ne gewisse anzahl potenzieller kunden gibt...


 
es gibt "nur" weltweit einen einzigen server in eu und ist... öhm.. sagen wir mal docht recht gut besucht. zahlen habe ich allerdings keine


----------



## HMCpretender (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann es ansatzweise nachvollziehen, dass man für einen Charakter, in den 100 Stunden "Arbeit" geflossen sind ne Stange Geld hinlegt, auch wenn ich mich frage, warum die Leute das Spiel nicht lieber selber spielen, wenn sie sich doch dafür entschieden haben es zu kaufen.

Ich versteh aber nicht, wie man für ein paar Texturen, die den Entwickler einen Mückenschiss an Arbeit gekostet haben und ohne Kosten beliebig verfielfältigt werden können fast soviel oder gar mehr zahlt, als für das Spiel selbst. Anderseits achte ich auch bei Jeans nie auf Labels, alsovielleicht bin ich einfach unempfänglich für diese Art von Marketing.


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich kann es ansatzweise nachvollziehen, dass man für einen Charakter, in den 100 Stunden "Arbeit" geflossen sind ne Stange Geld hinlegt, auch wenn ich mich frage, warum die Leute das Spiel nicht lieber selber spielen, wenn sie sich doch dafür entschieden haben es zu kaufen.


 
naja, ich würde eher sagen das man es ansatzweise nachvollziehen kann wenn Leute für viel Geld solch einen verkauft
Vorallem, ich war einmal mit so einem Unterwegs über Trottellotto aka. Dungeonfinder und es war schlimm, es war ein "Imbamane" und hat außer Knockbacks, "weil die dem Mana wieder geben", nichts intelligentes gemacht, wie z.B. ein Manatotem zu setzen
Anhand dieses Beispiel erkennt man halt auch wieder, das wer soviel Geld raushaut dann auch keine Ahnung von seinem überpowertem Char hat und der Erhoffte Effekt auch eh ausbleibt
Mal ab ach davon das mit dem nächsten Addon oder im besten Fall, dem nächsten Contentpatch alles für´n Popo ist


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Dezember 2011)

Druv schrieb:


> EU ist ein real cash econemy mmo. da entspricht 10 entropia dollar = 1 US Dollar, man kann geld einzahlen, genauso wie auszahlen.




Na noch deutlicher kann man ja es ja nicht machen, worauf die Entwickler aus sind. Allein schon deswegen würde ich von solchen Spielen die Finger lassen. Nochmal ne Stufe dreister als Pay2win-Spiele.

Und immer noch gibts Leute, die sich über 12 Tacken im Monat für ein traditionelles MMO beschweren, wäre angeblich zuviel...


----------



## Sheggo (27. April 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Na noch deutlicher kann man ja es ja nicht machen, worauf die Entwickler aus sind. Allein schon deswegen würde ich von solchen Spielen die Finger lassen. Nochmal ne Stufe dreister als Pay2win-Spiele.
> 
> Und immer noch gibts Leute, die sich über 12 Tacken im Monat für ein traditionelles MMO beschweren, wäre angeblich zuviel...


 man kann auch EU mit 12€/monat zocken, gibt genügend Tuts dafür. die Entwickler locken in erster Linie damit, dass man bei EU "Geld verdienen" könne. einige tun das auch, aber nur die wenigsten...


----------



## InvisibleXXI (27. April 2012)

ich bin grundsätzlich gegen den echtgeldhandel virtueller güter und finde es ziemlich dreist, dass videospiele mittlerweile immer stärker darauf zugeschnitten werden, die spieler langfristig, teilweise subtil und gleich auf mehrere arten zu melken. v.a. da videospiele von nicht wenigen kindern, teens etc. gespielt werden.
wohl dem, der sich nicht darauf einlässt!


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich selber spende nichts, weil ich ein geizhals bin und ich fest davon ausgehe, das wenn es mir schlecht gehen würde mir auch niemand helfen würde !
> Menschen sind halt A-löcher und die Welt ist keine bunte Zauberwelt, wo sich alle lieb haben !



Furchtbare Weltsicht, Menschen wie Dich meide ich im Reallife. Und ja, natürlich spende ich jährlich mindestens einmal für wohltätige Zwecke, auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht "reich" bin und engagiere mich ehrenamtlich. Und für die meisten Menschen in meinem Umfeld gilt übrigens das Gleiche.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: 330.000$ kann man sicherlich auch "vernünftiger" ausgeben, aber andererseits, es ist sein Geld - und wenn's ihm Spaß macht. Ich könnte einer virtuellen Raumstation nichts abgewinnen, ich würde das Geld lieber in einen echten Raumflug investieren, aber jedem das Seine...


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Furchtbare Weltsicht, Menschen wie Dich meide ich im Reallife. Und ja, natürlich spende ich jährlich mindestens einmal für wohltätige Zwecke, auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht "reich" bin und engagiere mich ehrenamtlich. Und für die meisten Menschen in meinem Umfeld gilt übrigens das Gleiche.


Ganz so drastisch sehe ich es nicht, Spende aber auch seit einigen Jahren für spezielle Projekte. Die letzte Spende war hier in Berlin für einen Verein, der sich um sozial benachteiligte Kinder kümmert. 

Geld wird eh überbewertet, außerdem kann ich mich vom Erfolg bzw. Nutzen meiner Spende hier in Berlin vor Ort überzeugen. Darum unterstütze ich lieber lokale Projekte, 'abstrakte' Vereine wie Brot für die Welt tuen sicherlich viel Gutes, nur hier weiß ich wo mein Geld landet ... zu 100%.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Also wer nichtmal ein kleinen Betrag monatlich fürs Deutsche Rote Kreuz oder so übrig hat, für den ist die Bezeichnung "Geizhals" noch zu höflich.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wer nichtmal ein kleinen Betrag monatlich fürs Deutsche Rote Kreuz oder so übrig hat, für den ist die Bezeichnung "Geizhals" noch zu höflich.


... weil? 

Vllt. unterstützt er auf andere Art und Weise solche Projekte? Selbst wenn nicht, liegt es ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem Geld anstellt. Es gibt Leute, das mag dich jetzt vllt. verwundern, die trotz 40h+ Woche noch immer Wohngeld beantragen müssen, weil das Geld aus harter, körperlicher Arbeit nicht ausreicht.

Dabei ist es völlig egal ob für über 5 EUR für's DRK reden oder über 50, 500 oder 5.000 EUR.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz so drastisch sehe ich es nicht, Spende aber auch seit einigen Jahren für spezielle Projekte. Die letzte Spende war hier in Berlin für einen Verein, der sich um sozial benachteiligte Kinder kümmert.
> 
> Geld wird eh überbewertet, außerdem kann ich mich vom Erfolg bzw. Nutzen meiner Spende hier in Berlin vor Ort überzeugen. Darum unterstütze ich lieber lokale Projekte, 'abstrakte' Vereine wie Brot für die Welt tuen sicherlich viel Gutes, nur hier weiß ich wo mein Geld landet ... zu 100%.



Ich nehme an, dass Du Dich nicht speziell auf mich beziehst, aber ich möchte trotzdem noch hinzufügen:

Auch ich spende grundsätzlich kein Geld an die "Spendenindustrie" (DAS ist mir viel zu intransparent, außerdem mag ich diese widerlich anbiedernde Werbung mit afrikanischen Kulleraugen-Kindern* nicht), sondern unterstütze gezielt Projekte, wo ich weiß, was mit meinem Geld passiert. Das ist häufig lokal bzw. regional, kann aber doch auch international sein.

*Disclaimer: Bevor mir am Ende noch jemand Rassismus unterstellt: ich finde afrikanische Kinder megasüß. Aber genau wegen dieser Niedlichkeit finde ich es unverschämt, dass Spendenkampagnen gerne dieses Motiv aufgreifen - man kennt die Absicht und man ist verstimmt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass Du Dich nicht speziell auf mich beziehst, aber ich möchte trotzdem noch hinzufügen:


Auf dich bezog ich nur den Teil mit "... meide ich auch im Reallife". Da bin ich dann doch nicht so die Spassbremse!  

Jung' (  ), ich glaub wir müssen uns echt mal auf ein Bier treffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil?
> 
> Vllt. unterstützt er auf andere Art und Weise solche Projekte? Selbst wenn nicht, liegt es ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem Geld anstellt. Es gibt Leute, das mag dich jetzt vllt. verwundern, die trotz 40h+ Woche noch immer Wohngeld beantragen müssen, weil das Geld aus harter, körperlicher Arbeit nicht ausreicht.
> 
> Dabei ist es völlig egal ob für über 5 EUR für's DRK reden oder über 50, 500 oder 5.000 EUR.


Musst du immer vom Extremsten ausgehen ? Ich habe sicherlich NICHT Hartz4-Existenzen oder ähnlich miteinbezogen. Aber wer durchschnittlich/normal verdient, nicht hungert und sich sogar das eine oder andere (teure) Hobby/Spielzeug/Was-auch-immer leisten kann, dem werden wohl 10 Euro/Monat wohl nicht wehtun, oder würdest du mir in diesem Falle (mal wieder) widersprechen ?!

Also ICH bin kein Krösus, bin eher ein Geizhals wenn es um persönliche Anschaffungen geht (spricht ja auch nichts gegen), aber dem DRK und der Johanniter kann ich mit gutem Gewissen je 10 Euro monatlich spenden. Nicht weil ich es als Pflicht betrachte, sondern mir bewusst ist dass es immer noch Andere gibt, denen es schlechter geht als mir.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Musst du immer vom Extremsten ausgehen ? Ich habe sicherlich NICHT Hartz4-Existenzen gemeint. Aber wer durchschnittlich/normal verdient, nicht hungert und sich sogar das eine oder andere Hobby/Spielzeug/Was-auch-immer leisten kann, dem werden wohl 10 Euro/Monat wohl nicht wehtun, oder würdest du mir in diesem Falle (mal wieder) widersprechen ?!


Dieser Ergänzung hier nicht, aber du sprachst weiter oben von

"Wer nichtmal ..." ... das schließt keine Gruppe aus sondern bezieht sich auf die Allgemeinheit. 

Aber Kernaussage war eigentlich, dass man nicht immer mit Geldspenden "Gutes" tut, sondern auch durchaus mit Sachspenden bzw. mit seiner eigenen Arbeit. Sei es wie Spassbremse u.a. Ehrenamtlich, sei es als Spender für die Tafel [...].

Nur weil jemand kein Geld spendet bzw. verteilt, kann er trotzdem Gutes tun ... nur darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Ergänzung hier nicht, aber du sprachst weiter oben von
> 
> "Wer nichtmal ..." ... das schließt keine Gruppe aus sondern bezieht sich auf die Allgemeinheit.
> 
> ...


Sicherlich kann man mehr spenden als nur Geld. Kleidung fällt auch dazu... Und auch da gibt es Spezis, die selbst damit noch bei eBay nen müden Euro rauszuschlagen versuchen. Kann ich nicht verstehen, werd ich nie verstehen.

Bezüglich Sachspenden: Hängt immer ab was man an "Brauchbaren" hergeben kann. Wenn die Förder-Vereine nur Müll bekommen, ist denen bzw. den Hilfebedürftigten auch nicht geholfen.
Ehrenamtlich: Wer Zeit dafür hat, soll es tun. Find ich lobenswert. Selbst habe ich diese leider nicht. Zuviele Pflichten.

Sagen wir einfach dass man allgemein zu ner Spende (egal in welcher Form) bereit sein solle, natürlich sofern es im Bereich des Machbaren liegt. Doch wer es kann und trotzdem seinem Egoismus freien Lauf lässt... Tja, mit solchen Leuten möchte ich ungern Bekanntschaft machen.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (27. April 2012)

Dachte hier gehts um teure Ingame Items oder dergleichen,bin wohl auf der falschen Seite.
Diskussionen zu Spenden dachte ich,ist eine andere Seite,und nicht auf einer MMO Gameseite!


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

SirLoveJoy schrieb:


> Dachte hier gehts um teure Ingame Items oder dergleichen,bin wohl auf der falschen Seite.
> Diskussionen zu Spenden dachte ich,ist eine andere Seite,und nicht auf einer MMO Gameseite!


Schließt das eine das andere aus? 

Mit dem Geld, was man für "echte" virtuelle Items ausgibt, könnte man auch für andere Dinge ausgeben, wie z.B. Spenden.

Darf man darüber jetzt nicht in diesem Kontext sprechen?


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schließt das eine das andere aus?
> 
> Mit dem Geld, was man für "echte" virtuelle Items ausgibt, könnte man auch für andere Dinge ausgeben, wie z.B. Spenden.
> 
> Darf man darüber jetzt nicht in diesem Kontext sprechen?



Du bist, wie immer, viel zu nett, mein Guter...

Als ich noch Mod war, hätte ich dem vorlauten Fischkopp-Bürschchen ( ) ordentlich Bescheid gegeben: 
"Gerade mal zwei Monate registriert, aber schon die Klappe weit aufreißen, wa? Und Diskussionen von Mods, respektive Redakteuren, sind erst recht nicht zu stören!!!"


----------



## MMOGamer (27. April 2012)

Die Crystal Palace Space Station ist "nur" auf Platz 3 der teuersten Verkäufe in Entropia Universe 

http://www.planetcalypsoforum.com/forums/showthread.php?221776-Most-expensive-items-sold-in-EU!-Part-2


----------



## baal-sebul (27. April 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ich seh das sportlich, ich zock ein Browsergame da geben dutzende Leute jährlich Summen aus, die reichen lässig für nen Kleinwagen... Andere fahren alljährlich in sonnige Gefilde für viel Geld oder kaufen sündteure Taucherausrüstungen, nehmen Flugstunden und wofür, um Spaß zu haben. Jeder hat sein Hobby und zahlt entsprechend der eigenen Fähigkeiten gern das ein oder andere SÜmmchen. Ob nun virtuell oder nicht ist dabei doch völlig schnuppe.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

baal-sebul schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich seh das sportlich, ich zock ein Browsergame da geben dutzende Leute jährlich Summen aus, die reichen lässig für nen Kleinwagen... Andere fahren alljährlich in sonnige Gefilde für viel Geld oder kaufen sündteure Taucherausrüstungen, nehmen Flugstunden und wofür, um Spaß zu haben. Jeder hat sein Hobby und zahlt entsprechend der eigenen Fähigkeiten gern das ein oder andere SÜmmchen. Ob nun virtuell oder nicht ist dabei doch völlig schnuppe.


 
nur mit dem Unterschied, das wenn man in den Urlaub fliegt nicht ein Erste Klasse Ticket zahlt und sich dann in den Frachtraum legt


----------



## baal-sebul (27. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nur mit dem Unterschied, das wenn man in den Urlaub fliegt nicht ein Erste Klasse Ticket zahlt und sich dann in den Frachtraum legt


 
Soll bitte heißen? Btw. zahlen etliche Leute ein 5-Sterne-Hotel und bekommen ne Dreckbude mit Baustelle davor geliefert, so isses ja net. 
Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass es doch egal ist, für welchen Luxus man sein Geld ausgibt, hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß daran.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

baal-sebul schrieb:


> Soll bitte heißen? Btw. zahlen etliche Leute ein 5-Sterne-Hotel und bekommen ne Dreckbude mit Baustelle davor geliefert, so isses ja net.
> Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass es doch egal ist, für welchen Luxus man sein Geld ausgibt, hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß daran.


 
Und ich wollte damit "andeuten" das Leute zuviel Geld ausgeben für etwas, aber glauben das wär der Himmel
denn keiner würde sagen, "och ist das Romantisch wie das Bier vom Polier in der Sonne glänzt" oder "ach, der Frachtraum ist so gemütlich, das war die 5000€ wert"


----------



## baummonster (28. April 2012)

Hm, also nen Titan aus EVE Online hier reinzusetzen passt mMn überhaupt nicht.
Das Teil wird ja nicht in annährend sowas wie nem Itemstore angeboten, sondern ganz regulär wie jedes andere Schiff auch mit ingame Rohstoffen produziert. Klar braucht es dafür Unmengen, aber mit Itemshops hat das nicht im geringsten was zu tun


----------



## HNRGargamel (28. April 2012)

also ich habe zu WoW BC Zeiten meinen damaligen Hexenmeister Gnom für ca. 350€ verkauft 

wobei das natürlich unterm Strich keine 350€ Gewinn waren...


----------

